# Sergei Monia comparisons



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

anybody else think of a younger Doug Christie (without the insane wife)?

he's taller, and as a result seems a little more foul-prone, especially when he gets switched onto a PG. but he just has that workmanlike mentality on defense and the good passing skills for a SG/SF. 

there was one point last night where Randolph was down in the post begging for the ball, but he had two guys draped over him. I think just about everybody in the arena expected the rookie to listen to our star player and give him the ball anyway. instead, Monia delivers a high cross-court pass right over the middle to a wide open Miles on the baseline. Miles catches, drives, and draws the foul. it was the kind of pass that required height, good vision, and the willingness to make the call as a rookie when there's a better option. it just looked like the kind of play Doug Christie used to make back in his Sactown hayday.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Monia is very Pippenesk at times. He of course is not as good, yet anyway. But he gives us the ability to get into the offense much better for the reasons stated in the abouve post.

gatorpops


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I just hope and pray that Nate will come to his senses and start playing Viktor, too. He and Sergei are among the Blazers' smartest players, and intelligence can compensate quite a bit for lack of experience.

PBF


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I'm not really feeling the Christie likeness -- size and vision yes, but athleticism and style of play very different -- but a former teammate of his seems about right ... a young Hedo, back when he was full of promise and could play nearly every position on the floor with aggressiveness rarely seen from Euro's.

Dan


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I see more of Pippen in Viktor than I do in Sergei. As far as Sergei goes, the best comparison I can make right now is Detlef Schrempf or Jeff Hornacek. Maybe Sam Cassell, but he doesn't look for his own shot as much as I feel Cassell did/does. Kinda too early to tell, I guess.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A little more time and I think he'll remind a lot of people of Dan Majerle.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Monia is the definiton of team player.He takes shot's when he has an open look passes when he has a open team mate,helps out down low to Joel.That was crazy one of the Knicks was going down the lane and Zilla was there guarding him and he didn't want to get his fifth foul and the Knick took a shot and out of nowhere Monia came over and Blocked it with his forearm.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> A little more time and I think he'll remind a lot of people of Dan Majerle.


WE would be doing well if we ended up with anothe thunder Dan


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with the view above he is much like Thunder Dan. Good outside game, doesn't seem to have much post up game (But we have not seen him play enough to really know.), seems to be a solid defender who only needs to play at an NBA level in order to work out the kinks. 

I don't agree with the Christie comparison, as Doug Christie has consistently been the weakest offensive link on most teams he has played on. I think that Monia will be better then that.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Doug Christie can't shoot, never could in his heyday...Monia can already and will likely improve.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> A little more time and I think he'll remind a lot of people of Dan Majerle.


This is the comparison I think of the most, but Majrle was a very aggresive intense player. Sergei needs to pick up the energy level and get comfortable with his teammates. When he does, I am really excited to see what he can do.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

furball said:


> This is the comparison I think of the most, but Majrle was a very aggresive intense player. Sergei needs to pick up the energy level and get comfortable with his teammates. When he does, I am really excited to see what he can do.


That and he will have to hit the tanning center to get that Thunder Dan Tan! :biggrin: 

:clown:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> I see more of Pippen in Viktor than I do in Sergei. As far as Sergei goes, the best comparison I can make right now is Detlef Schrempf or Jeff Hornacek. Maybe Sam Cassell, but he doesn't look for his own shot as much as I feel Cassell did/does. Kinda too early to tell, I guess.
> 
> PBF


How did you go comparing Monia to Schrempf, then to Sam Cassell? Interesting. I don't see it, but I would like to read your thoughts on it.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

When I first read the title to this thread the first person I thought of was Thunder Dan. Interesting that others are thinking (hoping) the same thing.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

The Thunder Dan comparisons seem legit.

Did anyone read this comparision last year? 

http://probasketball.about.com/cs/rumors/a/positionranks04_2.htm

Who wouldn't like a more athletic version of Rick Fox hitting clutch shot for the Blazers for the next decade?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A young Kelly Tripucka....


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BuckW4GM said:


> How did you go comparing Monia to Schrempf, then to Sam Cassell? Interesting. I don't see it, but I would like to read your thoughts on it.


Just the names that popped off the top of my head. Majerle was another - but others here beat me to it before I could remember the name.

PBF


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> WE would be doing well if we ended up with anothe thunder Dan


Ain't that the truth.

Dan's best year:

17.3ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.3apg, approx. 1.5spg, 0.5bpg

.478 FG%, .382 3-pt. FG%, and .756 FT%


As you said, T-Bob, "WE would be doing well" if Monia turned out to be as good as Thunder Dan Majerle. Dude also played 14 years in the league... not bad!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Monia reminds me of Boris Diaw with less passing and a better shot.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Monia reminds me of Boris Diaw with less passing and a better shot.


lol... man are you in my head or something? I haven't seen enough of Monia to really analyze his game, but Diaw is who he reminds me of most so far.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

They are very similar players. The types of guys that will probably not ever get too much respect, but are excellent defenders, great at playing under control, above average passers and dont force their shots. I hope Monia can become as good as Diaw in a year or two, but hopfeully he scores more.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

The difference between the two: Monia has a jump shot, Diaw doesn't!

I mean, literally, Diaw has NO jump shot. Not knockin' him--just sayin'.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Ya Diaw really cant shoot. But he is one of the most rounded players in the league. 8.8ppg, 6.2apg, 4.6rpg, 1.4bpg, .5spg. That is a very wild stat line.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

He reminds me a lot of a shorter version of Ha Seung Jin, but a little lighter weight, more experienced, better ball handler, better shooter, more active. In addition he's a little older, from europe instead of Korea and understands the game of basketball....Dead ringer on the court outside of those things though.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Schilly said:


> He reminds me a lot of a shorter version of Ha Seung Jin, but a little lighter, more experienced, better ball handler, better shooter, active. In addition he's a little older, form europe instead of Korea and understands teh game of basketball....Dead ringer on the court outside of those things though.


I'm sure I won't be the only one to comment on this--so please excuse me, Schilly--but:

WTF!? Ha!? :whoknows:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I like Monia .I wonder how much time he's gonna get this year?


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd compare Monia to a young Ace Frehley


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Backboard Cam said:


> I'd compare Monia to a young Ace Frehley


RAD!
thanks for the new wall-paper!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Backboard Cam said:


> I'd compare Monia to a young Ace Frehley


that be someones avatar before too long.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Somehow, Ha looks pretty good with the makeup on.....interesting.

Prunetang


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I would be stoked if Sergei ever ended up as good as this guy...









I would still be happy if he ended up like this guy though...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kelly Tripuka and Rex Chapman? Beyond having a similar pigment shade, I don't see the comparisons at all. Kelly was a 6'5 post player who couldn't defend anyone. He wasn't nearly as big or athletic as Monia. Rex Chapman was a gunner, always trying to shoot off the dribble. Monia probably has 2-3" and 20 lbs on him.

A young Detlef is probably the best comparison so far IMO. He was a little bigger then Sergai, but he's closer in size then either of those two and took a similar team/perimeter approach on offense. 

STOMP


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't see the Detlef comparison - that fits Khryapa more, I think. The Dan Majerle one is the best yet - like Majerle Monia is sort of stuck between SF and SG, has a good three point shot and can dunk, but isn't much of a ball handler and hasn't got all that much of an in-between game. Majerle was known as a great defender early in his career, too.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

CanJohno said:


> I'm sure I won't be the only one to comment on this--so please excuse me, Schilly--but:
> 
> WTF!? Ha!? :whoknows:


Ya, really. Where did that come from.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Redbeard said:


> Ya, really. Where did that come from.


It was a joke.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

CanJohno said:


> WTF!? Ha!?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I could see Sergei being more like this guy









or this guy..










or maybe even this guy...










Ideally, I hope he becomes as good as this guy....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Zags- It seems to me you're trying out the spaghetti theory of throwing out names and seeing if any of them stick. Continuing that analogy, I see all four of those guys you suggested hitting the floor. Given your youth, did you really see any of them play?

Ricky Pierce- 6'5 barrel chested, no D, best part of his game IMO was midrange shooting off the dribble where he'd use his body to create space in the air by bumping his man.

Hersey Hawkins- 6'3 jump shooter, physically overmatched by most 2s

Craig Ehlo- Mike Miller of his day. Decent offensive player, but not really great at anything and less then average athletically for a swing player IMO... but he had a handle and was featured in a few posters. Not known for his D at all.

Sarunas Marciulionis- 6'5 Took it to the hoop with authority nearly every time he touched the ball. Because of this he was injured much of his short career.

Ideally I'd like to see Monia be better then any of those guys, but even having only watched him a few times it's clear to me that he's a very different player then those you've thrown out. He takes much more of a team/Euro approach on offense, and gets after it on D... plus he's bigger then most everyone you've listed. 

Of the other ones posters have thrown out, I think the Hedo one has some merit... they've similar size and athleticism at least. 

I don't see the Thunder Dan one though (sorry meru), he was a size smaller and played more like a 2 guard even early on. 

STOMP


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Zags I read enough picture books to my 5 year old...A few less here would be appreciated.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Zags I read enough picture books to my 5 year old...A few less here would be appreciated.


dude, you just called Zags an author of childrens picture books!

talk about your grade a burn!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Zags- It seems to me you're trying out the spaghetti theory of throwing out names and seeing if any of them stick. Continuing that analogy, I see all four of those guys you suggested hitting the floor. Given your youth, did you really see any of them play?
> 
> Ricky Pierce- 6'5 barrel chested, no D, best part of his game IMO was midrange shooting off the dribble where he'd use his body to create space in the air by bumping his man.
> 
> ...


These past couple posts were done in jest.....

I vaguely remember watching those guys play when I was young....but thought that they had similar body types and slightly similar games for what I can remember of them....

I remember watching Ricky Pierce a lot......I remember the old three point shooting Seattle team of the very early 90's with him, Eddie Johnson, Dale Ellis and Dana Barros....They always seemed to give us fits....


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Schilly said:


> He reminds me a lot of a shorter version of Ha Seung Jin, but a little lighter weight, more experienced, better ball handler, better shooter, more active. In addition he's a little older, from europe instead of Korea and understands the game of basketball....Dead ringer on the court outside of those things though.


That is by far the funniest thing I have ever read on this board. :clap: If anyone decides to do some kind of informal best of at the end of the year this better end up as funniest.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

STOMP said:


> Sarunas Marciulionis- 6'5 Took it to the hoop with authority nearly every time he touched the ball. Because of this he was injured much of his short career.


Don't know if that's why he was injured, but agree with the description of his game. He was _stocky_ too - I don't know if that made him look even shorter, but he definitely doesn't have the same body type as Monya.



> Of the other ones posters have thrown out, I think the Hedo one has some merit... they've similar size and athleticism at least.


That seems right to me, too. Doesn't need a nose job, though, and here's hoping he stays away from the hair frosting.



> I don't see the Thunder Dan one though (sorry meru), he was a size smaller and played more like a 2 guard even early on.


We'll have to agree to disagree. Majerle was listed at 6'6" and I've seen Monya listed at 6'7" - is that a "size"? Plus Majerle only became a SG after the Honacek-for-Barkley trade. But Monya has been starting at SG all the time he's played...

Can Monya take anyone off the dribble? I know Hedo can, but I don't remember Majerle doing it. His dunks were in transition.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

meru said:


> Can Monya take anyone off the dribble? I know Hedo can, but I don't remember Majerle doing it. His dunks were in transition.


Not exactly. Majerle was Thunder Dan because when he got up a head of steam, he was unstoppable. He didn't take people off the dribble, but if he was already running toward the basket when he got the ball, then players just got out of his way. He was a big fellow, even on the court.

I still see Detlef Shrempf in both Russians. Tall, strong passing skills, all the little things to make other players better, a decent jump shot and solid defence. I'd be surprised if either Russian was a very good one-on-one creator; they get their looks at the basket through classic basketball (team play). 

iWatas


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The best comparison for Monia Saturday night was The Invisible Man.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Sergey Monia= Billy "The Whopper" Paultz

As long as were pulling any white guy that ever played in the NBA into comparison.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> The best comparison for Monia Saturday night was The Invisible Man.


Hey, I love to wait until a guy has an off night and then (and ONLY then) post a lame, derogatory comment about him. You too, huh?

(Al Jefferson went 1-4 and collected 3 fouls in 11 minutes the other night. The good news is, he's gotten his fouls per 48 minute stat under 12....barely)


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Fork said:


> Hey, I love to wait until a guy has an off night and then (and ONLY then) post a lame, derogatory comment about him. You too, huh?
> 
> (Al Jefferson went 1-4 and collected 3 fouls in 11 minutes the other night. The good news is, he's gotten his fouls per 48 minute stat under 12....barely)



Let's see....Monia scored 8 points in his first game, he scored 0 points in his second game, and he scored 0 points in his third game. I am sorry I am not a *homer!*


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> Let's see....Monia scored 8 points in his first game, he scored 0 points in his second game, and he scored 0 points in his third game. I am sorry I am not a *homer!*


He played a TOTAL of 21 minutes in those 2 games. He's a rookie. Ups and downs are expected. Although, (unlike Al Jefferson) even if Monia isn't scoring, he can help us win thanks to his defense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Let's see....Monia scored 8 points in his first game, he scored 0 points in his second game, and he scored 0 points in his third game. I am sorry I am not a *homer!*


but Al Jefferson is the next Larry Bir...oops, wrong post.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

meru said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree. Majerle was listed at 6'6" and I've seen Monya listed at 6'7" - is that a "size"? Plus Majerle only became a SG after the Honacek-for-Barkley trade. But Monya has been starting at SG all the time he's played...


sure he's played SG, but I'd say thats pretty clearly by default... for the same reason Majerle played the 3 early on. 

I'm not sure what Dan's actual height was, but of course players can list whatever they want... he sure seemed more then an inch shorter the Clyde. I also haven't seen barefoot measurements on Monia, but seeing him next to players whose heights are known to me, I'd say his listed 6'7 is pretty legit. For instance, Travis measured 6'7 barefoot. So anyhoo... thats what I'm referencing with the full size smaller comment.

STOMP


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Hap said:


> but Al Jefferson is the next Larry Bir...oops, wrong post.


No that title belongs to Adam Morrison. Well that is if my NBA dreams don't come to fruitition, then Adam can have the name.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

"Big Al" Jefferson is a beast. He had a severely sprained ankle in preseason and is still getting his game together. He's averaging 6.7 points per game and 5.0 rebounds per game in 17.3 minutes per game which isn't too bad.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> "Big Al" Jefferson is a beast. He had a severely sprained ankle in preseason and is still getting his game together. He's averaging 6.7 points per game and 5.0 rebounds per game in 17.3 minutes per game which isn't too bad.


Get off his jock buddy, we all know Sebastian is going to be the better player...


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Ill 2nd that


----------

